# Tool Restorations >  1870 restored Pratt & Whitney metal planer

## Jon

Restored 1870 Pratt & Whitney metal planer from Dan Gelbart:




Dan has a great YouTube channel: https://www.youtube.com/user/dgelbart/videos

----------

greyhoundollie (Oct 19, 2019),

jjr2001 (Sep 18, 2016),

Okapi (Apr 30, 2020),

Paul Jones (Sep 1, 2016),

PJs (Sep 10, 2016),

thehomeengineer (Feb 10, 2020)

----------


## Paul Jones

Amazing restoration for an 1870 tool that now looks like it was just delivered from the factory. Thank you.

----------


## jotasierra

Congratulaciones, que exquisitez de máquina, manos maestras del restaurador, felicitaciones por el trabajo.

----------


## Toolmaker51

I like it! 
Ran a 40' [yes feet] Gray long time, in a mold shop. If you've wondered how garage door seals and such were made....some are extruded now-a-days but many of the old molds still are run. 
I'd bring in a planer if one turns up, 10' or so. A great, economical, way to produce press brake dies. The single point cutters don't impart so much stress like milling cutters, or needing to be straightened.

----------


## object

His videos on short run prototyping are some of the best out there. All worth viewing.

----------

